# What is the Best Co2 Inflator?



## The Boz (Sep 28, 2011)

I recently had my Co2 inflator fail. It was one of those spring loaded kinds that when you push it into the presta valve, the spring compresses and the air comes out of the Co2 cartridge (Basically what happened was the inner workings of the Co2 inflator got gummed up with dirt or something, so when I tried to stop filling the tire with air, it wouldn't stop and the air kept leaking out of the inflator because the inner workings were all seized up so the spring couldn't force the valve closed). That has lead me to believe these spring-loaded Co2 inflators are prone to failure.

So long story short, I need a new Co2 inflator, and its got to be rock solid. I can't be walking home because of a failed inflator! Any recommendations? Here is one candidate:

https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...CaWtlIENPMiBJbmZsYXRvcnM6MTo1OmNjQ2F0MTAwMzg2


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

I agree with choosing a valve-controlled version. The one you linked looks very nicely made, and the reviews are good. I'm using this one:

https://www.planetbike.com/store/red-zeppelin-co2-bike-tire-inflator.html

Not fancy CNC construction, but what I really like is the screw-on for Schrader valve. Nice and secure, if you happen to be using schrader, like me.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

If you're looking for dirt simple and reliable, the answer is a GI Microflate Nano. It has no moving parts, and nothing to lose but the head.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Get a pump. CO2 is ok for race day but it's just not a reliable trail solution. Want to top off your tires? Burn a cartridge. Top off your friends tire, burn a cartridge... help some one on the trail? etc..

Toting 3 carts & an inflator is about as much weight as a pump. Pump is 100% reliable from there on, CO2 is a constant pain.

Just my .02 I'm sure many people are happy with Co2, I just think it's a liability.

I've had my Topeak mini pump for a decade, still going strong. 

I've had a Co2 infaltor for 3 years. Used twice one trip & used both carts, it's sitting unused in a cabinet since then.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

Co2 is for road


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I've heard a number of times that CO2 interferes with sealants like Stan's. CO2 neutralized the ammonia in the sealant. Anyway, I use Topeak Racerocket HV pump.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Had that nifty Crank Brothers Klic or whatever pump with the CO2 head built into the handle. Lost that before ever even getting to use it.

Replaced with the Lezyne in the OPs post and have used it twice already, and so far so good. Seems to seal up nicely as I still had air in a partially used cartridge a week later. 

And so goes my massive experience with CO2 =)


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

eshew said:


> Get a pump. CO2 is ok for race day but it's just not a reliable trail solution. Want to top off your tires? Burn a cartridge. Top off your friends tire, burn a cartridge... help some one on the trail? etc..


I burped my tire and popped the bead yesterday. The tire still was still holding air, and my buddy was able to reseat the bead with a CO2 inflator. I've always carried a mini-pump, but it got me wondering if I should have a CO2 system for such an emergency. If I had lost all the air, a mini-pump probably wouldn't have got me back on the trail.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Arebee said:


> The tire still was still holding air, and my buddy was able to reseat the bead with a CO2 inflator. I


Wait a minute...the tire is still holding air, but the bead needed to be reseated? If the bead wasn't seated, how was it holding air?

If it's holding air, then a pump should have worked.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> Wait a minute...the tire is still holding air, but the bead needed to be reseated? If the bead wasn't seated, how was it holding air?
> 
> If it's holding air, then a pump should have worked.


The overall seal was still intact, but it appeared that the bead had partially come away from the rim. You could see some space between the sidewall and the rim. When he gave it a blast with the inflator, there was an audible "pop" and the space disappeared.

I took my bike to the shop and as a result of burp, the tire casing was stretched out which gave the tire a pretty bad wobble. Luckily, the rim wasn't damaged at all.

A pump may have worked in my situation, but as I mentioned, if I had completely blown the bead and lost all air, the pump would have been useless.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

wschruba said:


> If you're looking for dirt simple and reliable, the answer is a GI Microflate Nano. It has no moving parts, and nothing to lose but the head.


i have this. small, simple, works.


----------

